# installing a 60inch flatscreen with no studs and on hollow drywall.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What makes you think you have no studs. There has to be studs to have been able to attach drywall to.
That size TV weights way to much to not attach to directly to studs with a backing plate.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Even though most 60" TV's have gone down in weight, they are still pretty heavy. Especially so if the TV is a Plasma unit, and you want it on a cantilever mount.

That said, you will have either metal studs, or wood studs behind the drywall, that will allow for a proper installation.

Is this in a rental, condo, or house? Wiring to be hidden in the walls?



*A bit of warning*.

Do not hire any company that is advertising $100.00 installs on Craigslist, Facebook, or the like (a sure way to have it done improperly)

Verify that the company, or person has full insurance, and any locally required licenses. Workers Comp and liability insurance are, or should be absolute requirements and any reputable company will gladly provide proof of each for you



*Why I say this?*

In the last few years there has been a rash of these guys that have no idea what they are doing. As an example, they will place the power cord inside the wall, even though that is a code violation, and creates a dangerous situation. Many will use simple toggle bolts and affix the TV only to the drywall, which is an extremely dangerous thing.


----------



## Allessandra (Mar 18, 2012)

*Studs*

Oh I did not know that. So can it be attached then to studs if they are there. Are there professionals that do this. I would much rather pay and have it done properly. I live in Canada. Thanks so much for your clarifications on this.


----------



## Allessandra (Mar 18, 2012)

It is a new condo and yes I would think the wiring would be hidden.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Where in Canada?

I am part of a professional group that's in the electronics industry and could possibly connect you with someone up in your area.

I'd be happy to check...


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

There are swing/cantilever mounts that can accommodate 60" units and which are designed to be affixed to 16" OC wooden studs. They have weight limits however so you'll need to confirm the weight of your TV and whether it meets specs of the mount you are looking at.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the studs are not in the best position to attach the TV mount to, then fasten two 2x4s horizontally on the wall surface each spanning two studs (They'll be about 18 inches long). The top one should be as high to be covered by the upper portion of the TV mounting plate at the desired height of the latter. At each stud have three screws holding on the top 2x4, the ideal penetration into the wall is 1-3/4 inches. Two screws per stud are enough to hold on the bottom 2x4.

In order for the TV to tilt to one side or the other, its mount must telescope or extend away from the wall. It may be necessary to first attach 2x4s spanning three studs or 50 inches long each.


----------

